# Disbudding Age



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

When do you prefer to disbud? We are new to disbudding. 

Kid is going to be 3 weeks old in a few days, her horns just broke through over the weekend. We were told one month and then when I called the vet yesterday she said she prefers 1 week! Is it too late to disbud her with the burning iron? 

What age and method do you prefer? I have heard of irons, pastes, and surgery?

Thanks for all input/advice


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I prefer 1-2 weeks of age. As long as a disbudding iron fits over the horn bud, you should be fine. Surgery should be a last resort due to the complexity and complications. I personally prefer to burn, I don't like the caustic paste. Get a good burn and you are done within a couple of minutes with an iron.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

We usually try to do the bucks a 7 days and the does at 11 days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I try to disbud right when the bud starts to form a point, around 1-2 weeks old. 

I prefer using an iron. Just go ahead and get it over with in the 10 second it takes to burn, over the 30 minutes with the paste or a trip to the vet for surgery. 

3 weeks shouldn't be too late as long as the buds still fit in the disbudding iron.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I was told as soon as you can "feel" the horn buds which is usually between 10 to 15 days, in my case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When hornbuds break through is when you should disbud. That can be anywhere from a couple days to about a month old. Most break through in the first week or so but you have the occasional late bloomer.


----------



## FirestoneFarm (Aug 11, 2016)

Is that very painful for the kid? Or is there something you can do to minimize pain? Can you dehorn at a later age if you wanted to?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give Banamine prior to disbudding. Yes it does hurt. Doing it later is even worse for pain and complications.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with Karen, the longer you wait the more painful and problematic it is. Any method with cause some pain.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the kids are more mad they are in a disbudding box. I try and disbud the kids (dairy goats) at under a week old. They also get their tattos at that time. (Not lamanchas, tail is too small). The kids seem to yell louder about the tattoos in the ears then they do the disbudding. I disbudded 90 kids this year... (93 born)


----------



## FirestoneFarm (Aug 11, 2016)

Do they have to be disbudded before they can be shown?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For dairy goat shows they have to be disbudded.


----------



## FirestoneFarm (Aug 11, 2016)

Meat goats don't though?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends. Some people do. Some people don't. Shows are with horns for meat.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We disbud our kids at just a few days old - three to four days usually. I can't say it doesn't hurt the kid - they yell blue murder - but as soon as they're set free, they run to mother and all's well again! 
camooweal


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

Just had my new baby done last weekend, just shy of 1 month. We had only had her a week (someone else was going to buy her and wanted horns left, so that is why breeder did not do it). Had vet come out and he was a little concerned of her age. But, a anesthetic shot, clip and burn and it was done. Very traumatic...for me! She took a bit to come around, but all is well now. Hope it "takes". My older girls get spurs. Aurora got a HUGE one...really, her horn grew back and was growing into her head, so it had to go. It was about an inch wide and full of tissue and blood, so, yeah, that hurt. She spent three days in their house, face in the corner. So, I guess my point is, a later date, I'd defiantly have the vet do it. If we ever get another baby, it's going to have to be done already. I can't stand to see that done on MY kids.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I disbud between 1 to 2 weeks. Waiting for more than 2 weeks on a buckling is asking for scurs.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We try to disbud in the first week - usually around 4-5 days of age. Boys are harder to disbud and I find it easier to do the job "right" if I do it early. I HATE doing it. But we own and show dairy goats, so we do. I find they recover quicker when you do it earlier!


----------

